# Louis the Terrible!



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Poor little Louis has ear mites, it is however a relief that there is a reason he has been a stinky poo. Apart from that the Vet said he was a gorgeous puppy, very confident and very laid back. He loved her as well so that's good!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

*And another pic*

Thought I had uploaded them both


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that face!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I say Louis the adorable He looks like a squishy little fudge poo Love his color!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I say Louis the adorable He looks like a squishy little fudge poo Love his color!


I'm sorry, but a squishy little fudge poo does not sound remotely attractive! And please know that I am completely joking, but yeah the first thing that popped into my head was "ew, I feel like I should check the bottom of my shoe" roflol
Having said that, Louis is adorable, and his color is gorgeous

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I'm sorry, but a squishy little fudge poo does not sound remotely attractive! And please know that I am completely joking, but yeah the first thing that popped into my head was "ew, I feel like I should check the bottom of my shoe" roflol
> Having said that, Louis is adorable, and his color is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


Sorry didn't mean to offend just thought he looked like a little piece of fudge........the poo part meant cockapoo for short He makes me crave chocolate

Now how does a dog get ear mites??? Just wondering......


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

The Vet said ear mites are very common with puppies, she said that cats are the main culprits and asked if we had cats or if we get cats in our garden. We do but I am hoping that this will stop now we have Louis. There was also at least one cat at the breeders as he was playing with it when we arrived and the breeder is in quite a rural setting. 

The vet said it's more common in puppies because once they start the advocate treatment that kills ear mites so they don't see it in the older dogs so much although she did say cockapoos are more prone to ear problems because of the spaniel like structure to their ears. Louis gets his second shot next Saturday and also starts his Advocate and worming treatment as well as getting microchipped so a lot going on for him.

She also said that he was a gorgeous puppy and commentated on how confident he was, she said a lot of puppies are terrified when they come to the vet but he was happy to sit there and give her kisses. I commentated on the fact that he does not get up to greet us all wiggly bum when we come in and she said that was good because if he is a chilled laid back doggy he would suffer less from separation anxiety. Having said that apparently he greeted my husband this morning with a wiggly bum when he went down to him. 

I am also pleased to say we haven turned a corner with night time, took Louis out for a wee about 10pm, he was in that sparko roll me over and I won't wake pose but we just took him outside and he did a wee straight away. Put him in his crate and he went through until about 5:45am. He was just very lightly whimpering when hubby went down and he had weed on his puppy pad and then did him a pooh straight away when he got outside. He is now back in his crate and sparko again. 

Oh and one more thing he had lost weight going from 2.7 to 2.5, we have in the course of the week moved him off kibble via Natures diet and then Natures menu (which I really didn't like as it stank and looked greasy) to Natural Instinct which is raw chocken and veg and I really like and he loves. Natural Instinct recommend 4 to 6% and we were giving him 6% which was 40g x 4, vet suggested we put it up to 50g per meal having confirmed that he hadn't got diarrhoea which he hasn't, his poo now is nice and solid and not smelly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

His ears will be great on this too. He will soon pile on the weight now he is eating something he loves. From all the comments I have read about Poos and kibble it seems to take a long time to find one they really like and that suits them.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is so lovely. Hope his ear mites will soon be gone. Glad everything else is going so well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great .... We knew you'd feel better lol. I think the NI is certainly the better of the three and the people at Natural Instincts are always happy to help answer any queries you have. Looking forward to next instalment xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is lovely, presume he has ear drops?, good luck with getting them in, can be tricky. Dudley had to have them, we used a mixture of two of us trying to do it while holding him, and trying to sneak them in when he was sleepy, had successes and failures with both!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes it was a two man job this morning but we managed it. Should be fun when hubby goes back to work tomorrow! Luckily he is only away two weeks this time but I will probably have Louis fully trained by the time he comes back!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Sorry didn't mean to offend just thought he looked like a little piece of fudge........the poo part meant cockapoo for short He makes me crave chocolate
> 
> Now how does a dog get ear mites??? Just wondering......


You didn't, really. It totally cracked me up. And I knew what you meant, and you are right, he does look like chocolate, and you want to just squish him in a hug. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

